# Which anti pull harness



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi
Rosie will walk and heal when she wants to but if she is excited or wants to go in a different direction to me then she pulls like mad, usually with front paws in the air.
I just wondered if anyone could recommend an anti pull harness.
I will be training her as well but a harness will help, especially when my 8 yr old daughter is walking with her.
Thanks
Angie


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We tried the gencon harness but Billy didn't like having it around his nose. The Halti harness does a good job and just goes around the chest then you clip your lead on the back. Always use it when my kids are walking him so he doesn't pull too much.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine pull on their leads but never on an ordinary harness. Have you tried one of those first?


----------



## jane13 (Mar 17, 2012)

I use 'Happy at Heel' harness from Pure Dog Listener. It was recommended to me by a another Cockapoo owner. I couldnt believe the difference it made straight away. Buddy is 1 now and I have just purchased the next size harness. I ordered it on line-for £20 you get a harness, lead and dvd. It is money well spent!


----------



## Lottalove (Feb 24, 2013)

*Anti-pull harness*

Personally, I really like the Premier 'Easy Walk' harness. 

I have tried the 'Happy at hee' but I am not keen that you have to thread the lead through the harness (fiddly after a muddy walk!) and also that you can only walk with your dog on the same side all the time. The 'Happy at heel' is also quite heavy and the lead very long with a heavy clasp. 

The 'Easy Walk' is lighter in weight, you can walk either side of your dog and IT WORKS! Lotta walks beautifully on the 'Easy Walk'. We had the small size when she was a puppy and have just bought the small/medium size which is a perfect fit for her. It does need to fit well as it needs to be quite snug and tight to work. Walking is now a pleasure again.


----------

